# FM Radio Static



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unscrew the antenna mast and clean the base of the mast and the hole it goes into. This sounds like weak reception and where the mast screws into the antenna base is the most likely culprit.


----------



## jaystoddard (Sep 22, 2013)

Great, I will try that. Thanks for your help!!! Ill let you know what the results are.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jaystoddard said:


> I recent got a 2012 cruze Eco MT, prior to that I had a Honda Accord Coupe V6. I notice that when I listen to the radio from the cruze the FM stations are in and out, weak, and static. This is more than what I experience with my other car.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem?
> 
> ...


Hello jaystoddard, 

Welcome to Cruze Talk! Glad to have you part of the community. I am sorry for the issue you are experiencing with your FM radio stations. I see the post from another forum member and their advice for resolving your concern. Please let us know what the results are. We can be contacted via private message and are here to assist with any concerns or questions. Don't hesitate to reach out to us at anytime.

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

